# Help!!! Am I eligible for F.E.???



## h33t (Jul 9, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]Hi,[/SIZE]

I'm a masters student in Construction Management at University of Illinois (urbana-champaign), and am planning to become a P.E.

Am I allowed to take FE exam since I did my undergrad in India (IIT)?

Do I have to get my transcripts &amp; degree evaluated???

please help.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a good place to start your research: State of Illinois - Professional Engineers


----------



## tejpathak (Jul 9, 2009)

h33t said:


> [SIZE=10pt]Hi,[/SIZE]
> I'm a masters student in Construction Management at University of Illinois (urbana-champaign), and am planning to become a P.E.
> 
> Am I allowed to take FE exam since I did my undergrad in India (IIT)?
> ...


http://www.ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIInfo_pg_myp...s-examfaqs.html

It will depend on individual state board. I had my B.S. from foreign country and M.S. from U.S and I had to get my undergrad degree evaluated to take FE in KY.


----------



## h33t (Jul 11, 2009)

how do you get your degree evaluated? I asked some people and they said that the state would ask me to fill a form after I submit an application for FE Exam. Is that true?

I can get the transcripts from india and also the syllabus (course content).


----------



## tejpathak (Jul 11, 2009)

h33t said:


> how do you get your degree evaluated? I asked some people and they said that the state would ask me to fill a form after I submit an application for FE Exam. Is that true?
> I can get the transcripts from india and also the syllabus (course content).


Don't just go by what someone said, as it might be just there opinion. Even with foreign degree evaluation, there are different agencies and each state handle it differently.

I passed FE this april in KY and I had to get it evaluated from CPEES as it is a state requirement. I know in Indiana you have to get it evaluated from a different agency. Dont be nervous or lazy to call your State Board as they are very supportive and helpful, atleast they are at KY state board.

Here is what you need to do;

1. Find what the requirements are on your State Board website. Do some research if it says anothing about foreign degree.

2. And after getting all or partial information, call your state board to confirm the information you found.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 12, 2009)

The suggestions are good. Get in contact with your state board and they will guide you in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## suman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hii,

As Tej said it all depends on State Board, from which agency they want to evaluate the degree.

Just all you need to do is to submit them all your Bachelor's degree transcripts. (No other documents)

But it wil cost u around close to $500.

Even I had faced same problem from Alabama State Board, but then I moved to Maryland and they don't need any evaluation just your Master's degree is enough.

My suggestion go to other state where they don't need bachelor's evaluation. Instead of paying $500 to an agency u can go to a trip. I have done the same.

Suman.


----------



## flowsnow991 (Jul 25, 2009)

HEY Suman,

I also got my bachelor Degree and Master degree outside USA , In china, I want to take FE exam texas in October , I did call texas board, they said I can registe first and do the rest thing later. My company did evaluate my Bachelor degreee and master degree when they applied H1b visa for me., Do you think that evaluation is good enough, I am wondering if I need score evaluate? Do you know when I need provided those evaluation. Even I did call texas board, but I am still not sure when I need provide those information. When did you provide those information to board? Do I need provide these information before exam or after exam! Could you give me some suggestion! Thanks.

Take care!

Annie

name='Mary  ' date='Jul 12 2009, 06:28 PM' post='6737824']

The suggestions are good. Get in contact with your state board and they will guide you in the right direction. Good luck.


----------

